# Dubai SIM card



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

Hi There, 

I would like to know which pre paid SIM card would be better in terms of Data plan and local call charges and can I buy it from Dubai airport once I reach there

Thanks,


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

Nothing much to choose between the 2 choices. Du is a little cheaper, Etisalat seems to have better coverage.


----------



## Essex Emirati (May 7, 2013)

Du seem to have sorted out all the issues that they had with coverage when i came 4 years ago. Etisalat are slightly cheaper but they're both much of a muchness now.

You can definitely get Du cards at the airport when you arrive. Didn't see an Etisalat stand there when I came through last time.


----------



## Essex Emirati (May 7, 2013)

Sorry on PAYG Du are cheaper. It's on a contract Etisalat seem to have better offers.


----------



## mathic (Apr 4, 2013)

Du or Etisalat which one would be better for Data plan ?


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

mathic said:


> Du or Etisalat which one would be better for Data plan ?


As people above said there is very little between them. EE says Etisalat are better for post paid plans but I have Du and its much the same package/price last time I looked. 

All the info you need to decide is on their websites. 

You will need a visa before they let you go post paid but it's easiest to pick one provider and stick with them. You will then be able to switch over easily from pre to post paid. Switching company and keeping your number can be a hassle.


----------

